# Dubai for a non-driver with children?



## sammyrl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello out there... Husband and myself, plus two children (ages 6 and 2) are considering a temporary relocation from UK to Dubai. I have read various blogs with conflicting views of public transport.

I do not drive (ie: no driving licence), a situation which is unlikely to change before we relocate. How practical is it to get out and about with two young children?

If the bus is not a good idea, could I use a regular driver/taxi who could keep car seats available for me? Are there female taxi drivers? Could a home help drive us also? What is the likely cost of this? 

Any tips for walking around? I do a lot of walking in the UK with both children. Is it pedestrian-friendly?

Thank you!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bus is not an option unless you want to spend hours in the heat with your kids, with an hour or two more standing/sitting inside the bus till you get to your destination.

Taxi, MAY be an option BUT be prepared to wait forever to hail one. Even if you call one and its peak hours, you won't get one to come to your door.

Yes there are female taxi drivers upon request (you gotta call one)
Car seats? no-so-sure

Walking in Dubai is alright DEPENDING on where you live. If you live downtown or somewhere close, you gotta walk in knee deep sand sometimes or on the street cause there is a whole bunch of construction.

Best advice is to hire a driver with a car to come and pick you up when you call and wait on you.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

sammyrl said:


> Hello out there... Husband and myself, plus two children (ages 6 and 2) are considering a temporary relocation from UK to Dubai. I have read various blogs with conflicting views of public transport.
> 
> I do not drive (ie: no driving licence), a situation which is unlikely to change before we relocate. How practical is it to get out and about with two young children?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome

I have 3 kids and havent driven here- BUT- Im lucky that hubby is around most days to take us where we want etc.

I have only used a taxi a few times in the last few years, and wouldnt like to rely on them, when you have a car seat in tow.

Forget buses...too long to wait for them, and most trips take hours...

Yes, female drivers exist, but there are only a few, so again, not something to rely on.

You could use a driver, or you may be lucky to find home help that can drive- but I think you would be better off with hiring a driver.

Again walking isnt really an option for many- as it really depend where you live.
Some areas have footpaths etc...but most areas dont.
As someone who loves walking with the kids- no, I would say its not really a pedestrian friendly place

The only pedestrian friendly places are the malls!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I have 3 kids and havent driven here- BUT- Im lucky that hubby is around most days to take us where we want etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with you in regards to walking. You are likely to burn to a crisp before you get to your destination. In the heat, I would advise against getting children to walk or travel long distance in the heat. It might be different during the winter months when it is considerably cooler. I am originally from a very tropical country and I am well used to the heat but I remember a few years ago when I came on holiday to Dubai - the heat was something else!! Having lived in the UK for the last 6 years, I would say that we all need to aclimatise ourselves before venturing out in the heat. I even get heat stroke after just a few minutes in the sun in the UK so I am guessing that in that kind of heat, we are likely to seriously damage out health if we attempt walking during the summer, especially with a small child.

Would it not be an option to drive. Once the metro opens next year, then it might be a lot easier to get out and about.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

hi Sammy,

Generally concur with the other posters. Taxi's are generally pretty good though in Dubai, and can be quite punctual if ordered.

Drivers can be hired and are relatively inexpensive, however I must admit that the people I know with Drivers have provided the vehicle (and they have tended to be expensive motors).

Not all negative though on the public transport, as the new metro system should come on line next year which should be a really viable alternative to the car , in winter months anyway!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JunFan said:


> hi Sammy,
> 
> Generally concur with the other posters. Taxi's are generally pretty good though in Dubai, and can be quite punctual if ordered.
> 
> ...


I hope that the metro will be air-conditioned! I live in London at the mo and during the summer months, travelling by public transport is almost unbearable. The trains are packed and there is hardly any air left to breathe!!! You literally suffocate all the way home - even sardines have more space to move around!! Wonder what it would be like in Dubai in that heat??? Hopefully, they are planning it a lot better than London's transport network !!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe the Metro will be air conditioned, and that there will be a separate carriage for women and children.

The Metro will be great - so long as there is sufficient parking at the stations.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I believe the Metro will be air conditioned, and that there will be a separate carriage for women and children.
> 
> The Metro will be great - so long as there is sufficient parking at the stations.


Thank goodness for that! I'm hoping to use it and save myself the hassle of driving! Pity it won't be ready till next year! I believe that it will be driverless like the DLR in London, hence it should be great! The DLR is one of the nicer 'underground' lines in London by my standard (probably cause it's a lot newer!)


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

The metro certainly should hold promise. They're allegedly going to start testing the Red line next month, this is the one between Jebel Ali and Rashidiya, I think the official opening is still next Sept 09 though.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We saw the test a month or so ago in Jebel Ali- impressive.
The Metro is due to open 09/09/09....catchy date


----------

